# yes... another nitrous thread...



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

ok.
what i have learnt.
1 - the ga16de can handle a 50-55 shot of nitrous.
2 - wet nitrous is safer then dry nitrous.(but dry nitrous still works)
3 - you can use 55shot nitrous jets, and mix it with 75 shot regulator jets.
4 - zex plugs are shite
5 - retard the timing

the unkowen.
1 - do you NEED to upgrade the fuel pump?
2 - can you use the stock injectors, or do you need to get bigger
3 - VTC, it ups the timing at a certain rev... does this mean that because the timing is retarded... you are not going to get the most power out of your car, unless you hit the "red" button.
4 - exactly what is the difference between wet and dry kits


i know i know... a lot of questions... i have used the search... and browsed.... but there are some unceartinties around everyone.
i cant exactly call someone up local here... even i know more about this than our "PERFORMANCE" shop

i know i got a lot more questions... but if i get through these, i can figure the most of it out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1. not for a 55 shot
2. stock are fine
3 i dunno
4 wet adds fuel when sprayed. dry doesnt


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> ok.
> what i have learnt.
> 1 - the ga16de can handle a 50-55 shot of nitrous.
> 2 - wet nitrous is safer then dry nitrous.(but dry nitrous still works)
> 3 - you can use 55shot nitrous jets, and mix it with 75 shot regulator jets.


I assume you mean 75 shot fuel jets. Why would you do that? It will make the mixture too rich.


Sazbot said:


> 4 - zex plugs are shite
> 5 - retard the timing
> 
> the unkowen.
> 1 - do you NEED to upgrade the fuel pump?


The wet kit should come with the proper fuel jet to supply all the necessary fuel. You'll have to trust the nitrous kit manufacturer to have done it right.


Sazbot said:


> 2 - can you use the stock injectors, or do you need to get bigger


The wet system is made to run with the stock injectors. If you increase the size of your injectors, you'll need to get the ECU reprogrammed or it will run pig rich all the time.


Sazbot said:


> 3 - VTC, it ups the timing at a certain rev... does this mean that because the timing is retarded... you are not going to get the most power out of your car, unless you hit the "red" button.


Are you sure Valve Timing Control also changes the ignition timing? In any case, retarding the timing does decrease HP in normal driving.


Sazbot said:


> 4 - exactly what is the difference between wet and dry kits


A dry kit does not supply extra fuel while spraying. Instead the ECU turns on the fuel injectors full blast.
A wet kit supplys extra fuel while spraying. Hence it is called wet.

Lew


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I assume you mean 75 shot fuel jets. Why would you do that? It will make the mixture too rich.



no it wont....the zex company techs said that its a good idea to do that.(with a dry kit) they have never heard of a car running to rich from nitrous.

thats what they said. i have never dyno any of this so i dont know for sure im just going by what they said


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> A dry kit does not supply extra fuel while spraying. Instead the ECU turns on the fuel injectors full blast.
> A wet kit supplys extra fuel while spraying. Hence it is called wet.
> 
> Lew



just to add on to what he said check the zex web site.
http://www.zex.com/Technical/Help/NitrousOxide.asp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

VTC only affects cam timing, not ignition timing. Therefore, you need not worry about it.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hmmm.... so if i get a dry 55 shot, i wouldnt need to upgrade ingectors, fuel pump or anything else?
i am fearly new to nitrous.... so from what iv read a wet shot has fuel injectors as well.... so how can a dry 55 jet be mixed with a 75? (a tad confused)


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

no, with a dry 55 shot you *should* not need to upgrade you injectors.

nitrous oxide is more oxygen rich than our atmosphere. it is stored inside the bottle in a liquid state. bottle warmers are used to warm the liquid and keep the pressure inside the bottle within an optimum range ensuring a reliable spray. when the solenoid (you pushing the button) releases the liquid nitrous oxide from the bottle i goes through the jets (which are sized to allow a certain amount of nitrous into your intake) and in a dry system trip the sensors and cause the fuel injectors to inject more fuel. (more fuel+more air=more power) another benefit to nitrous is that it boils at a temperature much lower than you or i will ever be racing a car. when it boils it pulls heat out of the surrounding intake charge, that also provides power. (and obviously lowers intake temperatures which can be very important in forced induction applications allowing for more boost, etc, etc..)

in a wet system the solenoids also control an extra supply of fuel which is also jetted to insure a proper oxygen/fuel ratio. when you push the button it releases nitrous and fuel into the intake, this is more difficult to plumb in the first place and is generally accepted as "safer" but extreme lean and extreme rich conditions are equally destructive.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

extreme rich is nowhere near as destructive as extreme lean..............


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

thanks guys, you have helped heaps.
whhen igot the cash aside, im going to go for a dry shot, and some good plugs. can a dry shot be upgraded to a wet shot at a later date?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why don't you just be smart and do a wet kit right off the bat? it's not that much more expensive.

NX wet kit.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

another quick thing... if i do decide to go a bit safer and get bigger injectors, whats the max that the fuel pump will handle (no point getting injectors to big) or do i have to upgrade fuel pump if i uprade injectors?


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> why don't you just be smart and do a wet kit right off the bat? it's not that much more expensive.
> 
> NX wet kit.



its only like $50 more, or just find a used one some where. ebay or maybe someone on this forum or the se-r forum has a kit for sale.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

dry kits here are about 1300$ NZ (i get 9.44 an hour) and wet kits are a few hundred more, that only leaves importing, and most places wont import it coz it is only one order...
with wet kit, its a bit more to install i think, havnt looked that one up yet


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

chimmike said:


> extreme rich is nowhere near as destructive as extreme lean..............


actually i must observe that liquid does not compress so if you run extreme rich and all of your intake charge doesn't burn and/or get pushed out of the cylinder then then the piston and rod are going to try to compress liquid and your car is going to crap itself. alternatively if the intake charge doesn't even make it to the cylinder you could have an intake backfire and that could screw up God only knows how much. excessive air/fuel ratios are destructive regardless of which direction they go.

in other news you'd probably be better off getting a wet kit because then you have control of the tuning, they're also more upgradeable because you can jet both the nitrous and the fuel. there are charts to match nitrous jets to fuel jets with the horsepower labelled as the fuel burned to achieve a certain amount of horsepower doesn't change.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> actually i must observe that liquid does not compress so if you run extreme rich and all of your intake charge doesn't burn and/or get pushed out of the cylinder then then the piston and rod are going to try to compress liquid and your car is going to crap itself. alternatively if the intake charge doesn't even make it to the cylinder you could have an intake backfire and that could screw up God only knows how much. excessive air/fuel ratios are destructive regardless of which direction they go.




put it this way thats almost impossible (thats why you have mfas and fuel regulators to prevent that from happening)...never the less i have never heard of that happening. but in theory i guess that could happen.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

The nitrogen carring the oxygen with it into the motor is seperated under compression providing more oxygen to the motor. I wouldn't bump up the fuel jet without bumping up the juice. ...Good Thread


----------

